# PX4 slide stopping to fully travel forward



## Allen58 (Feb 25, 2020)

I recently took my PX4 compact to the range. After running about 75 rounds through it the slide stopped fully going back forward after a shot. It would still have about 1 inch of travel to go forward. So I pushed it the remainder of the way. I tried a few more shots and it continued the same stopping to fully travel back forward. So when I got home I removed the slide. I found one of the steel rail guides on the lower had the coating peeled back. I pulled the coating off completely and lubed everything up and reassembled the gun. Everything seems to be operating correctly. I have not yet taken back to the range. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Allen58 said:


> I recently took my PX4 compact to the range. After running about 75 rounds through it the slide stopped fully going back forward after a shot. It would still have about 1 inch of travel to go forward. So I pushed it the remainder of the way. I tried a few more shots and it continued the same stopping to fully travel back forward. So when I got home I removed the slide. I found one of the steel rail guides on the lower had the coating peeled back. I pulled the coating off completely and lubed everything up and reassembled the gun. Everything seems to be operating correctly. I have not yet taken back to the range. Has anyone else had this issue?


Was this the first range trip since you had the slide milled for an optical sight? If so, look for filings or chips from the milling process that may have caused the failure.

GW


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Since you customized the slide by having it milled for a optic sight, does the top of the firing pin block travel above the slide with the new plate? The PX4 subcompact firing pin block is recessed and never protrudes past the top of the slide unlike most Beretta semi-autos including your PX4 Compact. I would think Langdon tactical would know of this, but worth mentioning.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Allen58 said:


> I recently took my PX4 compact to the range. After running about 75 rounds through it the slide stopped fully going back forward after a shot. It would still have about 1 inch of travel to go forward. So I pushed it the remainder of the way. I tried a few more shots and it continued the same stopping to fully travel back forward. So when I got home I removed the slide. I found one of the steel rail guides on the lower had the coating peeled back. I pulled the coating off completely and lubed everything up and reassembled the gun. Everything seems to be operating correctly. I have not yet taken back to the range. Has anyone else had this issue?


If that is the issue, take the coating off the other steel guide. I would think .

Didn't realize they were coated.
My px4 subcompact is not coated.
Hmm?


----------



## Allen58 (Feb 25, 2020)

I cleaned everything up and went back to the range today. Same thing after about 75 rounds it would start not returning to battery.
I recently read about Px4's having issues with the recoil spring wearing out quickly. So, before I go much farther I will try a new recoil spring. Maybe its just a weak spring. Could save a trip to the gunsmith.
I purchased this pistol in 2012 and had only put about 600 rounds total through it. I did read some early models were delivered with weak springs.


----------



## Allen58 (Feb 25, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Was this the first range trip since you had the slide milled for an optical sight? If so, look for filings or chips from the milling process that may have caused the failure.
> 
> GW


It looked nice and clean, no shavings. Yes it was the first range trip since the modification.


----------



## Allen58 (Feb 25, 2020)

pic said:


> If that is the issue, take the coating off the other steel guide. I would think .
> 
> Didn't realize they were coated.
> My px4 subcompact is not coated.
> Hmm?


I have seen some where its just bare steel on the guides. It could be the re-cerakoting Langdon did that coated the 4 guides.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Allen58 said:


> I have seen some where its just bare steel on the guides. It could be the re-cerakoting Langdon did that coated the 4 guides.


The PX4's have Glock like slide rails (i.e not much surface) that contact the slide rails.


Allen58 said:


> I cleaned everything up and went back to the range today. Same thing after about 75 rounds it would start not returning to battery.
> I recently read about Px4's having issues with the recoil spring wearing out quickly. So, before I go much farther I will try a new recoil spring. Maybe its just a weak spring. Could save a trip to the gunsmith.
> I purchased this pistol in 2012 and had only put about 600 rounds total through it. I did read some early models were delivered with weak springs.


?????? Well, since your on this forum Allen 58, I'll give you my take on PX4 compact pistols. I own several, of which one is 40 cal and one 9mm being my rotation for everyday carry since 2011.

They are extremely robust pistols( Beretta reporting 150,000 plus) and after several thousand rounds down range, I know their recoil springs extremely well and I submit your information about PX4's having weak recoil springs is not true and pure BS.

As far as re-cerakoting, why would Langdon Tactical cerakote the guide rails? If they cerakoted the slide a entirely different story(probably the issue). The PX4's have Glock like guide rails (i.e not much surface) that contact the slide rails. That being said, as far as early models go, the 9mm I purchased in 2011 had a heavy NATO, or 40 cal spring which was recalled.

Currently and since about 2012 they have condensed coils in the middle, the original spring from the 2011 9mm is what I currently use in my 40 cal, if that tells you anything.

To be honest, i believe you could go at least 25,000 rounds on a PX4 compact 9mm spring. If you can get the person's or person spouting false information on the PX4 compact recoil spring being weak, I would like to invite then to debate on this forum to contradict their false and BS information for they know not what they speak. lol, and yes, when lives depend on it, I'm a proud Beretta fanboy. If Langdon Tactical cerakoted your slide, I believe that is where our issue may be, and until you can run the gun to wear off the cerakote you may have an issue with the slide going into battery, but yes, by all means replace the recoil spring.


----------



## Allen58 (Feb 25, 2020)

I am glad to know yours is working well. I really like the gun just want it to get back to working normally. Langdon did not coat the guide rails just the slide. I do not know if they just coated the exterior or the whole thing. Someone said mounting a red dot may effect the recoil spring too. I may remove the red dot and see if that changes things.
When it starts not going into battery, the gun is heated up at that point after about 70 rounds. It also is about 3/4's through a clip. Someone suggested I may have a weak spring in my clip and perhaps the bullet is just not completely entering all the way. I then tap the slide and it goes the rest of the way. Honestly I haven't paid enough attention to see if it is always the same clip. I have ordered a new recoil spring. So when the spring arrives then I will go back to the range and also mark my clips to see if it is always on the same clip. I will try a few more things and see if it clears up.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Allen58 said:


> I am glad to know yours is working well. I really like the gun just want it to get back to working normally. Langdon did not coat the guide rails just the slide. I do not know if they just coated the exterior or the whole thing. Someone said mounting a red dot may effect the recoil spring too. I may remove the red dot and see if that changes things.
> When it starts not going into battery, the gun is heated up at that point after about 70 rounds. It also is about 3/4's through a clip. Someone suggested I may have a weak spring in my clip and perhaps the bullet is just not completely entering all the way. I then tap the slide and it goes the rest of the way. Honestly I haven't paid enough attention to see if it is always the same clip. I have ordered a new recoil spring. So when the spring arrives then I will go back to the range and also mark my clips to see if it is always on the same clip. I will try a few more things and see if it clears up.


I got ya, and yes they work real well and I definitely believe it's your cerakoted slide that's giving you the issue and hang up. This may be an issue with any semi-auto pistol especially a polymer framed one. It's the cerakoted slide meeting the frame. I'd suggest racking the slide maybe 50 times or, perhaps some fine sand paper, so as to get some of the cerakote removed from the bottom of the slide. PS i don't believe your mounting of the red dot has anything to do with your issue. If you have a 2012 pistol may be best to replace all magazine springs, recoil spring, etc.....


----------



## Allen58 (Feb 25, 2020)

What grain of 40 cal do you run through your PX4? I took a look at mine and some is 165 and the other is 180 grain.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Allen58 said:


> What grain of 40 cal do you run through your PX4? I took a look at mine and some is 165 and the other is 180 grain.


I run either 180 or 165 as you do generally. I'll run 155's as well for range ammo, depends on what is cheapest at the time and I prefer WWB for range ammo.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I had issues with my Px4 compact on my first range session. I had cleaned it and lubed it like most of my pistols before going to the range. After inquiring on a Beretta forum, I got the following advice:

-disassemble and clean the mags.
-use a heavier duty lube in the camblock channel, (I used a light coat of Tetra greese)
- check my extractor.

I did all of the above. I did find a burr on my extractor which I polished down with a stone. Gun has been flawless in function for over 3,000 rounds since.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Very interesting. I do not know anything about the PX4, but do know a little about the Nano which is also a very Robust built firearm. Actually own a couple of them. I use Galloway Precision in two of the Nano and a stock spring in the other. But I change them out about every 2,000 to 2,500 rds. And I emailed Gallaway and that seems to be the norm. 
Can a Px4 storm really go 25,000 rds on one recoil spring? Not saying it is NOT true at all, but that sure seems high. Is there some kind of documentation on this? I hope to get a PX4 in the future so just curious.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Very interesting. I do not know anything about the PX4, but do know a little about the Nano which is also a very Robust built firearm. Actually own a couple of them. I use Galloway Precision in two of the Nano and a stock spring in the other. But I change them out about every 2,000 to 2,500 rds. And I emailed Gallaway and that seems to be the norm.
> Can a Px4 storm really go 25,000 rds on one recoil spring? Not saying it is NOT true at all, but that sure seems high. Is there some kind of documentation on this? I hope to get a PX4 in the future so just curious.


Ernest Langdon is doing a torture test on a PX4, I believe his lastest round count is at 50,000 and he said he changed out the recoil spring at 10,000. You can do a google on that, likewise off Beretta's website they reported PX4's reaching 150,000 rounds W/O any part breakage. I believe they could go 25,000 rounds on a recoil spring, but havent tried it and dont recommend it, but I believe they would after owning them for that past 10 years or so.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

The PX4 appears to be hammer fired.

Not sure if this is your problem but this is what I have been experiencing with my GSG Firefly (Sig Mosquito).

Took my Firefly to the range today and it ran fine, but last night as I was getting things ready the slide started sticking again.

I thought I had solved it last time by making sure the rails were lubed, but I was getting the same results.

Then I noticed something, the part (don't know what it's called) that makes contact with the hammer as the slide comes back was sticking when it made contact with the hammer. I'm talking about the bar of metal in the middle of the slide in the photo, as it comes back it hits the hammer, but it was dry as a bone and sticking. I applied some grease (OK, a lot going by the photo) to it and the face of the hammer and it performed fine at the range. I thought oil would be enough but apparently not.

I don't see or feel any ridges or uneven surfaces on that piece that would cause it to stick so maybe all it needed was grease.

Anyway, it wouldn't hurt to throw some grease up around the hammer and whatever that thing's called that contacts it.


----------

